# goliath pink toe????



## Venom1080 (Jun 26, 2016)

some guy on youtube is convinced there is a species of Avicularia that commonly hits 9" with cases up to 11" being claimed. i am right in telling him thats BS, right? anyone ever heard of giant pinktoes? i believe the scientific name was Avicularia giant amazonica.


----------



## Czech prime (Jun 26, 2016)

Hmm never heared of it but that would be scary cool

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 26, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> some guy on youtube is convinced there is a species of Avicularia that commonly hits 9" with cases up to 11" being claimed. i am right in telling him thats BS, right? anyone ever heard of giant pinktoes? i believe the scientific name was Avicularia giant amazonica.


Which guy on YouTube was it? It could be Avicularia braunshauseni

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jun 26, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> Which guy on YouTube was it? It could be Avicularia braunshauseni


Toms Ts, small channel. we're talking about it in the comment section of tom morans latest unboxing vid. i thought that too but i hear they get around 7" at best?


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 26, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> Toms Ts, small channel. we're talking about it in the comment section of tom morans latest unboxing vid. i thought that too but i hear they get around 7" at best?


Yeah I've heard 7" as well. Maybe it's a new species kept in Europe that hasn't made it way over across the pond yet. I'm just throwing it out there I have no actual source or proof.


----------



## louise f (Jun 26, 2016)

Found this..Deleted the member names. Hope it helps





Regular





Join Date: Nov 2010
Location: South East London.
Posts: 142





*Avicularia Amazonica Information!!!!*
HELP ME!!!Does anybody have any useful information on Avicularia Amazonica!!!

	
	
		
		
	


	




Recieved a 3" T from a dealer and assume i have to keep this dude like any other Avic!!!Ive also heard that these guy can reach 9" plus

	
	
		
		
	


	




,...not too sure how true that is tho!!!!!




Premier Member





Join Date: Mar 2007
Location: Shefford, Bedfordshire
Posts: 9,151






The 9" bit is true... my female is a good 9" legspan at least!

Here's my lovely lady






 This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.










 This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.










 This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.

Reactions: Helpful 2 | Love 1


----------



## viper69 (Jun 26, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> some guy on youtube is convinced there is a species of Avicularia that commonly hits 9" with cases up to 11" being claimed. i am right in telling him thats BS, right? anyone ever heard of giant pinktoes? i believe the scientific name was Avicularia giant amazonica.


The only common name I'm aware in the USA for Goliath Pink Toe belongs to Avicularia braunshauseni (I own this species). They used to be regarded as the largest, now it seems that perhaps A. sp. amazonica (I own this one) may be the largest. My male is definitely quite large too, larger than my MM A. metallica w/out a doubt.

Personally, unless I see a ruler next to an Avic, I don't believe claims of 9" unless they were to come from Rick West or someone else I trust very well w/a lot of experience etc

There's another locality, A. sp. Kwitara River (I own this one too), often called the the Green Pink Toe or A. sp metallica green at times in Europe. It basically resembles A. metallica but has a greenish body color, and not the blue background. I've seen some Euro reports of this one reaching 8".

But size info is typically based on internet reports, or 2nd hand info w/out actual photos and a ruler.

As a side note on size. I used to own an AF A. geroldi, and she had the build of an B. smithi, not quite as fat, but definitely stockier than what most of the Avic pics on the forum here and elsewhere typically show. I have no doubt there's a wide degree of variety in size etc, just like w/any animal, in their native lands.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## louise f (Jun 26, 2016)

viper69 said:


> The only common name I'm aware in the USA for Goliath Pink Toe belongs to Avicularia braunshauseni (I own this species). They used to be regarded as the largest, now it seems that perhaps A. sp. amazonica may be the largest. There's another locality, A. sp. Kwitara River, often called the the Green Pink Toe. It basically resembles A. metallica but has a greenish body color, and not the blue background. I've seen some Euro reports of this one reaching 8". But size info is typically based on internet reports, or 2nd hand info w/out actual photos and a ruler.



The Goliath pink toe is A.braunshauseni, i got a sweet girl of those.  But Venom1080 also said he believed the scientific name was Avicularia giant amazonica, witch is the Avicularia sp amazonica.

But the size difference is new to me, i was happily running around thinking that my Avicularia braunshauseni was the biggest avic you could get..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jun 26, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> Toms Ts, small channel. we're talking about it in the comment section of tom morans latest unboxing vid. i thought that too but i hear they get around 7" at best?


Would you link me to this, I coudn't find it on YouTube.


----------



## viper69 (Jun 26, 2016)

louise f said:


> The Goliath pink toe is A.braunshauseni, i got a sweet girl of those.  But Venom1080 also said he believed the scientific name was Avicularia giant amazonica, witch is the Avicularia sp amazonica.
> 
> But the size difference is new to me, i was happily running around thinking that my Avicularia braunshauseni was the biggest avic you could get..


I didn't want to speak for Europe on naming, hence the USA. I've seen a variety of names for sp Kwitara River, FYI the SLOWEST growing Avic I've ever owned. I have Avics that are only about a year old and surpassed my River's size in a few months, while my River is a few years old!!

Well I'm not convinced our A. b's are the largest species, they used to be many years ago. Then came amazonica. If only male sp amazonica's were as pretty as the females. When my male molted out mature, I was stunned to see how big it was.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## louise f (Jun 26, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I didn't want to speak for Europe on naming, hence the USA. I've seen a variety of names for sp Kwitara River, FYI the SLOWEST growing Avic I've ever owned. I have Avics that are only about a year old and surpassed my River's size in a few months, while my River is a few years old!!
> 
> Well I'm not convinced our A. b's are the largest species, they used to be many years ago. Then came amazonica. If only male sp amazonica's were as pretty as the females. When my male molted out mature, I was stunned to see how big it was.



Those  A. sp amazonica's are just stunning, i got a little sling of those.. Hehe hope it will turn out as female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jun 26, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Would you link me to this, I coudn't find it on YouTube.






scroll down till you see a guy asking if its the giant amazonica. aprox 10 comments down.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Jun 26, 2016)

louise f said:


> Those  A. sp amazonica's are just stunning, i got a little sling of those.. Hehe hope it will turn out as female


The nice thing is they are sexually dimorphic. You'll know it's a male when it molts out, and the red disappears, the leg banding reduces in color significantly, and it basically looks like a large A. metallica

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## viper69 (Jun 26, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> scroll down till you see a guy asking if its the giant amazonica. aprox 10 comments down.


I don't know Tom Moran, good videos and some good info on his site. However, his comment about balfouri likely being a "true communal" species is absolutely inaccurate IMO. How can one say that if no one has reported this in the wild? You can't. He'd have to add "in captivity..."

I wonder if any of those balfouri escaped through those "giant" vent holes he has. The vent grid holes are certainly large enough to allow easy passage of those balfouri, unless he has some small mesh that I cannot see 

All those guys are going crazy about the "giant amazonica", what a joke. They don't even know what it's called.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Poec54 (Jun 26, 2016)

A 7" Avic is huge, I'm very skeptical of any surpassing that.  I'm under the impression that huriana is the largest Avic.


----------



## viper69 (Jun 26, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> A 7" Avic is huge, I'm very skeptical of any surpassing that.  I'm under the impression that huriana is the largest Avic.


I agree 7" is large for Avics. I wish the woman who owned a sp Kwitara River in Europe had posted a pic of it w/a tape measure of her 8" Avic.

Oh, huriana? I haven't heard that one yet, who did you hear that from, I'd be curious to know myself. That would definitely be different from what I have heard from a few different other Avic enthusiasts. I can't rule it out.

My male huriana is certainly large, but whether he reaches my MM sp Amazonica's size remains in question. Even if he does, that's still an n=1, not exactly a large sample size hahah


----------



## CEC (Jun 27, 2016)

9-11" _Avicularia_? That sounds like a stretch. 7" tops, IME.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sherish (Aug 29, 2019)

Venom1080 said:


> some guy on youtube is convinced there is a species of Avicularia that commonly hits 9" with cases up to 11" being claimed. i am right in telling him thats BS, right? anyone ever heard of giant pinktoes? i believe the scientific name was Avicularia giant amazonica.


Hi yes there are Goliath pink toes because I own one. He is around 7 inches right now but he is not very old . Is there anyway of putting pictures on here so I can show you he is bigger than my hand and has beautiful pink toes and bright pink mouth. He is my baby

Reactions: Face Palm 2


----------



## Vanisher (Aug 29, 2019)

Sherish said:


> Hi yes there are Goliath pink toes because I own one. He is around 7 inches right now but he is not very old . Is there anyway of putting pictures on here so I can show you he is bigger than my hand and has beautiful pink toes and bright pink mouth. He is my baby


What is the scientific name?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Asgiliath (Aug 29, 2019)

Give me the giant avic!


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Aug 29, 2019)

Sherish said:


> I can show you he is bigger than my hand


I'd rather you show us a pic of this goliath Avic next to a ruler/tape measure, you could have dinky little midget hands for all we know.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## viper69 (Aug 29, 2019)

Vanisher said:


> What is the scientific name?


For the Goliath, it is/was A.braunshauseni  But I'm pretty sure it's A. avic after the revision. I haven't checked in a while.

But I would say A. variegata is actually larger, and more massive. A. sp Kwitara River supposedly get as large as variegata, but I haven't seen adults w/a ruler!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Aug 29, 2019)

Sherish said:


> Hi yes there are Goliath pink toes because I own one. He is around 7 inches right now but he is not very old . Is there anyway of putting pictures on here so I can show you he is bigger than my hand and has beautiful pink toes and bright pink mouth. He is my baby


No one cares about the size of your hands. RULER!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

